# Topics > Related topics > Events >  IEEE-RAS International Conference on Humanoid Robots

## Airicist

Humanoids 2022, November 28-30, 2022, Ginowan, Okinawa, Japan

humanoids2022.org

twitter.com/HumanoidsConf

Humanoids 2021, July 20-21, 2021, Munich, Germany

humanoids-2020.org

October 15-17, 2019, Toronto, Canada
humanoids2019.loria.fr

November 6-9, 2018, Beijing, China
ieee-ras.org/component/rseventspro/event/1398-humanoids-2018-ieee-ras-international-conference-on-humanoid-robots

November 15-17, 2017, Birmingham, United Kingdom

facebook.com/Humanoids2016

2014 IEEE-RAS International Conference on Humanoid Robots, November 18-20th 2014, Madrid, Spain

Website - humanoids2014.com

youtube.com/humanoids2014

facebook.com/Humanoids2014

twitter.com/Humanoids2014

----------


## Airicist

Invitation to IEEE Humanoids 2014 Conference 

 Published on Oct 4, 2013




> Prof. Carlos Balaguer and Teo, the humanoid robot, invite you to IEEE Humanoids 2014, International Conference in Humanoid Robots. It will be held in Madrid, Spain, during 18-20 November 2014.

----------

